# New 27 Rsds



## dmax (Jun 17, 2007)

Picked up the 27 RSDS yesterday afternoon. The drawbar on the hitch was lacking 2'' of drop needed to tow level. The dealer is supposed to order a new one and swap me out later. Had to take it as is since we are heading to the Madison Regatta on the 4th. Our driveway has a low water crossing in it and had some difficulty getting across, the back steps are awfully low, may have to add some wheels on the back of the frame, if the new drawbar doesn't compensate enough, as it is looks I may take the back steps off and reinstall when we get there.

Brian


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you have a great trailer!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers







and congrats on an excellent choice in floor plans.







This makes the third new 27RSDS owner I've seen today - look out Outbackers, we're taking over!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Camping Fan said:


> Welcome to Outbackers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new 27RSDS!!!

Curtis


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats on the New 27RSDS







Hope you have a wonderful shakedown trip.









Tami


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Congrats!!! We love ours too. We've had our 27rsds for a little over two years now and still enjoy it. It's a great floorplan!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new 27rsds!

We totalled our rear steps going through a deep mudhole and wound up replacing it with a lower profile step...haven't had a problem since (knock on wood)!









Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Enjoy your new Outback!

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Congrats on your 27rsds + welcome to the 'family' . Post often, take pictures to share, and more importantly...have fun!!!


----------

